# Hca Target Color



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Heres a couple of quick pictures of 1 of the target colors and there is much more to come for 08


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

Please show me more.PLEASE


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

what color is that it looks purpleish?

Chris


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

DCH3K said:


> what color is that it looks purpleish?
> 
> Chris


gold to purple illusion I will have some one get some better pics tomorrow that really not my specialty being color blind lol:darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*WOW !!!!!*



Is that anodized or powder coated?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

mdewitt71 said:


> *WOW !!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Is that anodized or powder coated?


Plated :wink:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> Plated :wink:


oh and you will really like the Black chrome


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

looks good!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I wish you came out with a longer ATA


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> I wish you came out with a longer ATA


Carefull what you wish for :zip:


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

I think that qualifies as the most attractive bow I've seen all year.


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Hca*

:hail: Does this mean my Green / Purple Illusion is ready Richard :darkbeer:


----------



## dsp3472 (Dec 27, 2004)

*looks great*

how about a 32" draw? love the looks, just needs to be a little longer.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> oh and you will really like the Black chrome



I am sure I will.:tongue:......
A LH model maybe on my order list after Iraq. :wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think I can pull purple and gold off. :tongue:

And I've always wanted limbs with the Carbon Weave look. I'd even like to have a set of those on my Camo riser. 


Good gosh Richard, that is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quiksilver22 (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow. That looks even better than I thought it would. Gorgeous work buddy. I guarantee that bow shoots like a demon. 

Is that one of the new grips?


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

Are the cams gold or silver?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

:drool:


I can't keep my eyes off of it! :thumb:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

make sure to bring models to the ASA Classic


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> :drool:
> 
> 
> I can't keep my eyes off of it! :thumb:


Nothing like some good eye candy.


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

Very Nice, Kudos to you Richard, your finishes have improved significantly :darkbeer:


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*hey richard*

any chances in a dark blue in the works, with maybe orange cams?LOL al jokes aside id for sure like my next IM Blue, and what will be the cost differnce in the color bows?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

DanceswithDingo said:


> Very Nice, Kudos to you Richard, your finishes have improved significantly :darkbeer:


Why thank you! i am working on it daily to get everything to the highest level
Richard


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks AWESOME!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

leon j chartier said:


> Are the cams gold or silver?


chrome plated we also have black chrome


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Sorry,

I had to come back and look at it again. 

:tongue:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

:bump:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> Carefull what you wish for :zip:


Oooh . . . what do you have up your sleeve?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Very glad to see target colors.. but i'm going to still keep bugging you for lower weight limbs and draw on the Iron Mace and Stiletto.. Us girls really need some speed!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Mr. October said:


> Oooh . . . what do you have up your sleeve?


I hope it's a 36-38" ATA, 7" b/h scorcher with that purple/gold plating and chrome cams with my name on it of 2008.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Sage, would you just call fastpassthrough .....*



sagecreek said:


> Sorry,
> 
> I had to come back and look at it again.
> 
> :tongue:


and order one already, your constant drooling over this thread is starting to fog up my monitor :lol3:
cannot someone at HCA help my man Sagecreek get one of these :set1_thinking:

PintoJK

btw it looks great Richard


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

pintojk said:


> and order one already, your constant drooling over this thread is starting to fog up my monitor :lol3:
> cannot someone at HCA help my man Sagecreek get one of these :set1_thinking:
> 
> PintoJK
> ...


I better start saving up my Benjamins and stealing my kids lunch money. lain:


----------



## bowhunter79 (Sep 23, 2006)

dsp3472 said:


> how about a 32" draw? love the looks, just needs to be a little longer.


I second the 32" D.L.!!!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bowhunter79 said:


> I second the 32" D.L.!!!!!



You can special order 31" from the factory and maybe a long d-loop. :noidea:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Richard,

How much more MSRP are the target finishes going to list for?


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> gold to purple illusion I will have some one get some better pics tomorrow that really not my specialty being color blind lol:darkbeer:


more Pics ???

really like the chrome plating so far


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Black Chrome :tongue:
Illusion :tongue: :thumbs_up
And Blue Monochrome :tongue:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The Iron Mace was HOT this weekend! :tongue:

:flame:
:whoo:
:target:
:RockOn:

What a beautiful weekend to be out shooting in the NC foothills. :thumb:


----------



## headofahessian (Jan 9, 2007)

Are the target colors available now? How much do they run? And how long is the wait if you where to order one?


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

man that's a gorgeous bow. to be honest I haven't fooled with High Country bows much. But I have a friend that told me to try a TSSR that I could trade for and I did. it only weighs like 3 pounds loaded and ready to hunt. It's pretty fast and very quiet. I'm sure glad I made the trade. Now I found another one and it's really tempting me.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

*colors*

What are the other colors gonna be and when will they be ready to buy?


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*Hey Richard*

Those are AWESOME! Your wife must have picked them out, no? :wink:
They really couldn't be any prettier!

Carter


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

JAG said:


> Very glad to see target colors.. but i'm going to still keep bugging you for lower weight limbs and draw on the Iron Mace and Stiletto.. Us girls really need some speed!!


i just shot a 26" Mace ibo @ 286


----------



## primativehunter (Mar 10, 2007)

THE sickest target bows I have ever seen!!! Chrome plated cams!!! SICK!


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

Very sharp,NICE!


----------



## spotshooter300 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Colored Bows*

I saw these bows first hand at the IBO world,awesome,the illusion is by far my choice,but they all looked great!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

spotshooter300 said:


> I saw these bows first hand at the IBO world,awesome,the illusion is by far my choice,but they all looked great!


I like the Illusion also, :first:

then the black chrome. :second:


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

How about a left handed Iron mace XL, 37-38" A2A, with a single cam option in Illusion target color. Oh yea, I'd shoot that. I'd even do a regular Iron Mace with a single cam. The first one I had was shooter.


----------



## jsimard (May 22, 2006)

No way stay with the speed of the binaries and deffinetly all for the 37-38 ATOA.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bowtech_bulldog said:


> What are the other colors gonna be and when will they be ready to buy?


they are ready now we start taking orders on themwhile there out for plating then by the time they get back the yare gone then we send another batch out we do have some left out of the next batch in all of the 3 colors call 423-949-5000 talk to sales for the closet dealer and get one ordered!


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*Are you kidding me???*

Richard, these couldn't be any nicer!!

I can't imagine what's coming for '08 ! :embara:

:zip::zip::zip::zip::zip::zip:

:wink:

carter


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Really Nice! I got a call from a friend in Georgia that said they were gorgeous colors! :wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

carteranderson said:


> Richard, these couldn't be any nicer!!
> 
> I can't imagine what's coming for '08 ! :embara:
> 
> ...


Hey,

I don't like being left in the dark. 



:secret:

:zip:


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*sage i laid eyes on the target bows*

wow they are awesome dude , i was a little late on gettign my lefty oredered, but form what i heard on 08 bows, i think i can wait, but Richard rember i have ot have it in January.lol as Gainesville is coming in febuaury.we will talk before then, you can just bring it with you to the ATA show in January,


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*yup Jag,*

stay on richard, my wife is wantign a HC bow really bad, tired of only gettign 256fps out of her bow. Richard we got to take care of the ladies and kids, now, they want t hat great bow too.Just kiddign i knwo you workign your behind off, keep up the good work , see ya soon,


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

iron mace07 said:


> wow they are awesome dude , i was a little late on gettign my lefty oredered, but form what i heard on 08 bows, i think i can wait, but Richard rember i have ot have it in January.lol as Gainesville is coming in febuaury.we will talk before then, you can just bring it with you to the ATA show in January,


I just stole some lh Iron Maces before they made the dipping tank to go for target colors and yes one will be blue :darkbeer:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

iron mace07 said:


> stay on richard, my wife is wantign a HC bow really bad, tired of only gettign 256fps out of her bow. Richard we got to take care of the ladies and kids, now, they want t hat great bow too.Just kiddign i knwo you workign your behind off, keep up the good work , see ya soon,


im working on the mini trianary cam as fast as i can


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Richard it was great to meet you and talk a bit, I am the guy that was talking to you about the engineering, the illusion, (green), and the longer model for 08. 

As well as some other items we touched on for a few min. 


Look to speaking with you here in the soon to be future.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> Richard it was great to meet you and talk a bit, I am the guy that was talking to you about the engineering, the illusion, (green), and the longer model for 08.
> 
> As well as some other items we touched on for a few min.
> 
> ...


yes it was great to meet evryone and thanks for stopping by and spending some time at the hca booth
Richard


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Needless to say, a longer ata in 08 for 3D in target colors has me on the edge of my seat. :tongue:


----------



## Ghandalf (Jul 7, 2007)

A longer ata for the iron mace would be great! 36-38".
Does somebody already know, when the new bows are released? I can't wait so long any more!

A bigger picture of the black chrome iron mace would be great, too!


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Richard, I have cam leaning problem and it's very noticeable at full draw. Is there any way to solve the problem? Thanks


----------



## Archaic (Aug 5, 2007)

I got some picture a couple of weeks ago when Nathin came down for a visit...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Sweet!

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ironlotus (Apr 9, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOW!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sweet but, where are the full shots of the bows???? :tongue:

Is HCA gonna stick with the HD Green camo for their hunting rigs too?


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Awesome!*

:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## Archaic (Aug 5, 2007)

Well now I got your attention...


----------



## ironlotus (Apr 9, 2007)

*Hca!!!*

WOW!! I cant wait 2 get my hands on one of the Iron Mace Bows hands down the best bow out and about! Good job High Country You R back and showing every one else how its done!!!! Keep it up guys:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## Archaic (Aug 5, 2007)

More to come soon....


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, after seeing that black chrome I've made up my mind... I'm getting one....heck, that may be too pretty to shoot!
By far the best looking bow I've seen.
And I'll have to get the long ata bow as well.


----------



## carpboss (Jul 23, 2007)

Where is my bow I am tired of waiting


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Archaic said:


> Well now I got your attention...


I've said it before and I'll say it again......BEST looking bows out this year.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Any 08 info? :tongue:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Make mine blue!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*In VA....*

Don't forget me in VA...... Gretna......


HCA dealer, ShadeTree Archery LLC!:wink:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

mdewitt71 said:


> Sweet but, where are the full shots of the bows???? :tongue:
> 
> Is HCA gonna stick with the HD Green camo for their hunting rigs too?


Im pretty sure we are going with APG for 08 there out for dipping now


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> Im pretty sure we are going with APG for 08 there out for dipping now


Can't wait to see them. :tongue:


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

can we just see some specs for the '08's even if the pics aren't ready yet?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

What about that 38in ATA Iron Mace.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

any new info or pics for the 08 target colors


----------

